# Topics > Multi-systems > Swarm >  Kilobot Project, Self-organizing Systems Research Group, Harvard University, Cambridge, Massachusetts, USA

## Airicist

Self-organizing Systems Research Group, Harvard University, Cambridge, Massachusetts, USA 

Kilobot, low cost Swarm robot, K-Team Corporation, Vallorbe, Switzerland

Home Page - k-team.com/mobile-robotics-products/kilobot

kilobotics.com

Playlist "Kilobot Labs" 

Playlist "Kilobot Project"

Researchers:

Michael Rubenstein

Alejandro Cornejo 

Radhika Nagpal

----------


## Airicist

Introduction to Kilobot 

 Uploaded on Jun 7, 2011




> The following video describes the features of each Kilobot robot, and how they can be controlled in a group

----------


## Airicist

Demonstrations of Kilobot collective behaviors on up to 29 robots 

 Uploaded on Jun 8, 2011




> The following video shows a Kilobot collective of up to 29 robot demonstrating some popular collective behaviors such as follow-the-leader and foraging.

----------


## Airicist

Kilobot Project: IROS 2011 Demo of a 100 robot swarm 

Uploaded on Jan 11, 2012




> This video shows clips from the IROS 2011 robot exhibition in San Francisco. A 100 kilobot robots travelled from Boston to California; the demonstration shows the robots performing a simple diffusive behavior, where they move randomly so long as they can hear neighbors but stop if they no longer hear the swarm.

----------


## Airicist

Kilobot Highlights 

Published on Aug 31, 2012




> Videos showing various kilobot behaviors. For more details see the SSR website.

----------


## Airicist

Kilobot firefly-based synchronization 

Published on Jan 9, 2013

----------


## Airicist

Sync

Published on Jul 29, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Orbit 

Published on Jul 29, 2014

----------


## Airicist

flocking side view 

Published on Jul 29, 2014




> Flocking Experiments. Real distance measurements, real coordination (i.e. mutex), but fake odometry. To deal with flip ambiguities, computation is performed multiple times throughout motion, and a voting procedure is done to determine flip.

----------


## Airicist

A Swarm of One Thousand Robots 

 Published on Aug 14, 2014




> A thousand-robot swarm created by Harvard researchers can self-assemble into different shapes. Learn more: 
> "A Thousand Kilobots Self-Assemble Into Complex Shapes"
> 
> by Evan Ackerman
> August 14, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Kilobot Workshop: Collective Robotics for Life Scientists 

 Published on Nov 18, 2014




> Held at UCSF, hosted by the Lim and Marshall Labs and funded by NSF. August 2014.

----------


## Airicist

Can a thousand tiny swarming robots outsmart nature?

Published on Oct 19, 2016




> How does a group of animals -- or cells, for that matter -- work together when no one’s in charge? Tiny swarming robots--called Kilobots--work together to tackle tasks in the lab, but what can they teach us about the natural world?
> 
> About Kilobots
> 
> How do you simultaneously control a thousand robots in a swarm? The question may seem like science fiction, but it’s one that has challenged real robotics engineers for decades.
> 
> In 2010, the Kilobot entered the scene. Now, engineers are programming these tiny independent robots to cooperate on group tasks. This research could one day lead to robots that can assemble themselves into machines, or provide insights into how swarming behaviors emerge in nature.
> 
> In the future, this kind of research might lead to collaborative robots that could self-assemble into a composite structure. This larger robot could work in dangerous or contaminated areas, like cleaning up oil spills or conducting search-and-rescue activities.
> ...

----------

